# Exterior: scrape? sand? waterblast?



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

The level of prep required is determined how you want the finished product to look. 
You want a brand-new fresh siding look, or just want a good paint job that will perform as long as possible?


----------



## robertpri (Mar 6, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> The level of prep required is determined how you want the finished product to look.
> You want a brand-new fresh siding look, or just want a good paint job that will perform as long as possible?


Yes, the range of quotes are gigantic! Of course, I want a Mercedes finish, but that's not reasonable. I would run out of money before the painting even starts!

I have reduced my "vision" and will prep the front face as best as possible, which probably means detailed sanding. On the sides and back, then duration and performance will be the goal.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Before you get too far along, you might want to have the old paint checked for lead. This may have a bearing on removal techniques.


----------



## robertpri (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks. No, bought it myself years back. Ordinary water-based latex


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

You might want to take a look at these. Paintshaver will try to sell you their cutter inserts but you can buy them for about 1/3 the price from someone who sells to machine shops. They use them here for removing bottom paint and gelcoat. The cost might shake you at first, but think of the time saved and all of the belts that you will buy. Stick it on ebay when you're finished with it.

http://www.silentpaintremover.com/
http://www.paintshaver.com/


----------



## robertpri (Mar 6, 2005)

> http://www.silentpaintremover.com/
> http://www.paintshaver.com/


Very impressive! I'd like to see one in action. Yes, a bit pricey--maybe I'll check ebay for used.

After the last post, I tried a belt sander with 80 grit. Worked, ah, semi-okay, but was told to get 35-50 grit for the next attempt. Final results were pretty good actually, but looking at the size of the house, and how long it took for 100 sq feet--wow!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Go to the paintshaver page, and click on 'view video'. Looks awesome to me.


----------



## LAB RAT (Jan 14, 2004)

The paintshaver looks awesome, but wouldn't a planer do a similar albeit slower job, at a much cheaper price. Or how about a sanding disk or wire disk for an angle grinder.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

A planer would most likely work. I have used the sanding disc and wire wheel, and didn't like how it tended to leave half-moon shaped indents in the wood.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

robertpri said:


> Final results were pretty good actually, but looking at the size of the house, and how long it took for 100 sq feet--wow!


Now you know why those quotes were so high?


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

I use a power washer for the first pass on exterior paint jobs, first house I did it on was mine, it knocks pretty much all the loose stuff off, but you still have some hand scraping to do afterwards. Also removes dirt and mold pretty well too.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Many of the pros around here use a heatgun to remove all of the old scaled paint down to the bare wood, then fill any dents and dings, prime and paint. Looks like new to me.
Mike


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

> Many of the pros around here use a heatgun to remove all of the old scaled paint down to the bare wood, then fill any dents and dings, prime and paint. Looks like new to me.


Mike, that is hands down the best way to go. Only thing is its hard to sell these jobs due to price. Too many so-called paint contractors won't do it and bid in low, and are awarded the job because the customer doesn't understand the different levels of quality.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

I've got a heat gun that I use for removing glue on interior walls, say like if paneling is removed, never had considered using it for removing exterior paint. I can see how it would work well, but yeah the price you'd have to charge would lead to loosing out on alot of bids. 

So am I doing things the wrong way Prowall? As I stated I hit it with the power washer, then we scrape, scrape, then primer & fresh paint. Not that I bid alot of exterior painting, everybody & their brother is a painter in this area. Mostly I bid on new vinyl siding or fibercement if they really want the best.


----------



## dvarga (Jun 26, 2005)

*filling in dents, cracks and countersunk nails*

Mike,

What kind of fill do you use for filling in dents, cracks and countersunk nails? I have a 85 year old clapboard exterior house. Any special kind of caulk?

Dave





Mike Swearingen said:


> Many of the pros around here use a heatgun to remove all of the old scaled paint down to the bare wood, then fill any dents and dings, prime and paint. Looks like new to me.
> Mike


----------



## dvarga (Jun 26, 2005)

*paintshaver for removing alligatoring paint on the exterior of my clapboard hse*

Thanks for bringing this up, now taking the paint off of my 85 year old clapboard house is beginning to look possible to me.

Does one just use a shop vac to attach to the unit, or rent a special vacuum if there are lead concerns?

What kind of machine shop might sell the cutter inserts? How could I locate one?

thx...

]


----------

